# OAHU/HNL/WAIKIKI:  Ilikai Hotel & Luxury Suites 06/26/2021 - 07/03/2021



## crf450x (May 14, 2021)

$800.00/Week.  I have a week at Ilikai Hotel & Luxury Suites from 06/26/2021 - 07/03/2021.  This is a studio unit that is what most would call a Junior Suite.  Very nice rooms and Great location next to the marina and HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Easy walking distance to everything Waikiki offers and to the Ala Moana Mall.  Was looking forward to this stay at the Illikai but critical issues at work have caused me to delay our summer vacation plans, arghhh.

I can provide TUGBBS member references if needed.


----------



## crf450x (May 16, 2021)

Still available. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## crf450x (May 23, 2021)

Great location in waikiki and easy walking to everything. Still available. Make an offer. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## crf450x (May 30, 2021)

Still available and southwest has some great round-trip prices from west coast to HNL. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jen.in.hi (Jun 21, 2021)

Still available?


----------



## crf450x (Jun 21, 2021)

jen.in.hi said:


> Still available?


Someone just contacted me yesterday and I believe they will be taking it. If they don't confirm I will let you know. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## triciakelley (Jun 26, 2021)

If still available are you able to change the dates?  Have tickets booked 7/3 - 7/10


----------



## crf450x (Jun 26, 2021)

Unfortunately the check in dates can not be changed and it has been taken. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

